
Andrea Leadsom quits the Tory leadership race, backs Theresa May - merraksh
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-36763208
======
alva
Strong political move by the Conservatives. Appearance of uniting the party,
presenting a solid and stable group.

Nice timing strategy as well. Leadsom's speech started 5 minutes into Angela
Eagles leadership bid speech. The usual hacks are saying most of the
journalists ran out the room.

